# What is point of Uber giving us $12 or $16 more surge



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

When Uber is the one taking half of our pay? Makes absolute zero sense.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

When I pick up a surge amount to be paid on the next trip that surge stays with me even when I go outside the surge area. Which is what I usually do since most times the pax will wait out the surge and you won't get a ping from there anyway. The exception is at bar closing times. When I do have that sticky surge and get a ping from outside the surge area and complete the ride I look at the stats and see quite often that my take is more than what the rider pays Uber. I LMAO.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

All I know is I'm taking your photo into my Barber and tell Him I want that :thumbup:


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> When Uber is the one taking half of our pay? Makes absolute zero sense.
> View attachment 317409


$12+ a ride is good money. Accept all the short rides you can and rake it in.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> $12+ a ride is good money. Accept all the short rides you can and rake it in.


How can i even know a ride is short.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> How can i even know a ride is short.


If you are in an area with Uber Pro, you can see the time and direction of the ride. It says 45 minutes Northwest, as an example. You have to keep your acceptance rating over 85%, but just make sure your acceptance rating is high going into Friday and Saturday and just blow through your acceptance rating in situations where it is surging. Turn down three rides to get the short one. Rinse repeat. In an hour you can get 5 rides at +$12. That's $60 surge dollars straight in your pocket.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> If you are in an area with Uber Pro, you can see the time and direction of the ride. It says 45 minutes Northwest, as an example. You have to keep your acceptance rating over 85%, but just make sure your acceptance rating is high going into Friday and Saturday and just blow through your acceptance rating in situations where it is surging. Turn down three rides to get the short one. Rinse repeat. In an hour you can get 5 rides at +$12. That's $60 surge dollars straight in your pocket.


I don't drive enough people to have Uber Pro. I just do this evenings. Besides the shit I deal with in Uber isn't worth some rare surge that gets me $60 in one hour. I do food delivery and am happy with it.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Understood. These are just some of the tricks full time drivers deploy. Play on, player.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Understood. These are just some of the tricks full time drivers deploy. Play on, player.


Good tricks by full-time player's, but nothing beats a brick and mortar day job.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Good tricks by full-time player's, but nothing beats a brick and mortar day job.


I'm never late for work and make $60K a year. Brick and mortar jobs are good to take breaks from. Eventually Uber will be nice to take a break from. It's me against the corporate machine, my man.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> When Uber is the one taking half of our pay? Makes absolute zero sense.
> View attachment 317409


Uber can't be taking half of your money, you get paid miles and time and then any surge. You know once you start the trip how much you are going to make. Uber does not take half of what you agreed to. The surge is on top of that agreed amount. Hopefully that clarifies for you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If i


Ozzyoz said:


> How can i even know a ride is short.


t say 45 minutes + you'll know it's not a short ride.


----------

